# My airbrush art



## airpanos (Dec 5, 2010)

A few of my airbrush and paintbrush drawings i've done on free time,in the last year.

Login | Facebook

I use an iwata revolution 0,5 and an olympos 0,2 airbrushes as well and a
1mm -1,4mm paint gun for bigger projects,if anyone is a hobbyist or expert
please tell what equipment you use.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 5, 2010)

awesome! I'd love to try my hand at airbrushing some day


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 6, 2010)

Holy crap, man, you're the real deal! I didn't expect all that. Very impressive.


----------



## airpanos (Dec 9, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> awesome! I'd love to try my hand at airbrushing some day




&#933;&#959;u should give it a try,it's very cool!!!




Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, man, you're the real deal! I didn't expect all that. Very impressive.



Thanks mate!
Lately i search for some cool graphics to do on my flyin-v project.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazing work!

Would of loved to see all the bikes you did in one piece with the fresh paint.
That truck was amazing.

Is this your job or hobby?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## airpanos (Dec 19, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Amazing work!
> 
> Would of loved to see all the bikes you did in one piece with the fresh paint.
> That truck was amazing.
> ...




Hobby-work i am not a pro but sometimes i take money when the painting
is hard.
Thanks for the comments.
I am thinking on paint my guitar project.







Stealthtastic said:


> Nice work



Thanks!!


----------

